# Horses in the camargue



## esperelda (Sep 17, 2010)

Does anyone have any info on where best to see horses in the Camargue in their natural setting? We are off to the south of france in the summer and wondering if we can incorporate this into our trip.


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

Drive down to Ste Maries de la Mer from Aigues Mortes and you will see more than enough, and flamingos too.

There are two Aires in the resort, the better of the two being on the seafront to the East of the town, from where you can walk amongst the wildlife to your heart's content.

P&L


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I'd agree with that! You can do a boat trip up the river to see the white horses, and the bulls. Also I believe many stables do rides on the horses.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Do try to spend a couple of days/nights at Palavas-les-Flots, I was there until yesterday . . there is an excellent campsite cum aire at 'Base Paul Riquet' half a mile from the busy centre [where the river/canal goes right down the middle of town] - lots of bars/cafes etc AND flamingo's on the water & taking off evening time . . if you time your visit to weekend there is a massive car boot type market on Sundays but beware the aire fills up quickly for the weekend & its 13.50euro [some elect hook-up but you'll need an extra extra long cable unless your lucky enough to grab a pitch near one !


----------



## esperelda (Sep 17, 2010)

This all sounds fantastic - can't wait to get down there, only another 5 weeks of work........
Thanks for the replies, I feel really positive about the trip now, I just need to work it in to our route.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Ì agree with Peter and Linda & Mike.
I have spent several minutes trying to find pictures, they seem to have disapeared
Stayed at a site near Aiges Mort English owned but a right miserable b4stud.

Dave p


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Would love to go to a bull fight in the Camargue. If you get a chance go have a look at it it is meant to be brilliant. Bull fighting

I always remember a description l read of the lead bull being sent in to collect the fighting bull and getting carried away and joining in so another bull being sent in.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

bulawayolass said:


> Would love to go to a bull fight in the Camargue. If you get a chance go have a look at it it is meant to be brilliant. Bull fighting
> 
> I always remember a description l read of the lead bull being sent in to collect the fighting bull and getting carried away and joining in so another bull being sent in.


So is this some form of alternative bullfighting where the bulls aren't harmed?

If so, I am for it  
If not,


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

In this one the bulls are the stars and love it a a huge game of rough and tumble, they are loved and well cared for in their lives and have huge followings. Only hurt on the camargue ones is running into walls while trying to zap one of the razateurs
















only time l watched the spanish one when we lived in tenerife was when it was on the news... the matador was always injured/killed


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

quote: the matador was always injured/killed

Good I hate all blood sports.

From Aiges Mort a ride down the canal
is pleasant and the bull owners usually display their riding and rounding up of the bulls.
Dave p


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

Here,here dave.....When we first saw Palavas-les-flots aire it looked as if there wasn't an inch to spare ! A bit dodgy finding the entrance but once in was great,busy often means good on some aires ! 
Flamingos were so colourful, I thought the proximity of the roads rather spoilt their habitat though anyone else agree :wink:


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

you will most definitely see flamingoes on the road from the aire at Grau de Roi to Aigues Mortes and also the road to Palavas, not as pink as expected - but not seen any horses or bulls.

Any one been lately to the aire at Grau de Roi, they had altered the entrance last June and it was tight for us - great location though.


----------

